# crickets



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey! 

Thoughts of Zoo-Med Can O'Crickets small size for feeding Sniffles?

I have tried live bugs and he didn't seem interested. So...I thought that maybe getting him use to the taste with the dried and then trying live ones again.

Thanks!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't tried any kind of crickets on my girls yet, but I just recently (this week) got them to eating Mealworm's but I have to chop them up a bit and put them on their kibble.
Neither of my girls will eat live ones, Wasabe will pick up a live mealie bite it and kill it, throw it down and don't want anything else to do with them. unless there chopped up. (spoiled little hogs)

I don't know if that would work with a cricket or not.

I do think that some people do feed their hedgies the canned crickets though and canned mealworms as well.
I haven't tried either of them yet.

So you might want to wait on someone else about the canned treats.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

sarahbella said:


> Hey!
> 
> Thoughts of Zoo-Med Can O'Crickets small size for feeding Sniffles?
> 
> ...


I haven't personally tried the Canned kind but my hedgehog wouldn't eat live crickets at first either so I started by feeding her Fluker's freeze-dried ones. I just put a couple in her food dish each night and some nights she eats them all and some nights she eats none. But since feeding her the dried kind I've gotten her to eat about 6 lives one over a two week period, but now she won't touch them again, so it really depends how your hedgehog is feeling. If you want to try feeding live crickets again try holding them down for your hedgehog (either use your fingers or a pair of tweezers - make sure they're not sharp). I find my hedgehog will only eat the crickets if you either hold them down for her or put them close enough to her in an enclosed area so she can grab them before they get away. I guess some hedgies just aren't into the whole "hunting" thing. :lol:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought a can of those and Herisson loved them. The stench they caused was so gross I did not buy them again. I tried live crickets but they ended up sleeping with him in his house :shock: 
Be sure you keep them in the refrigerator after you open the can if you try them.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

The canned ones do smell and look gross - one of my hedgies will refuse live but will accept canned - I did ask my vet about this and he said that nutritionally live were a bit better but canned were acceptable - its better than them not having them in their diet at all


----------



## charljackstud (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi I have one hedgehog which seems to eat everything I like to offer him, but the other one won't I even have a job to get him to eat anything, I weigh him now and he hasn't lost any weight but he hasn't put any one.
no way will he eat mealworms


----------



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson said:


> I bought a can of those and Herisson loved them. The stench they caused was so gross I did not buy them again. I tried live crickets but they ended up sleeping with him in his house :shock:
> Be sure you keep them in the refrigerator after you open the can if you try them.


Yes, I'm quoting myself  
I bought another can of these and let them "air out" for about 30 minutes before storing them in the refrigerator. This has resolved the bad smell issue. Herisson LOVES them so I am grateful for the original post which inspired me to try them again.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

I've bought those canned mealworms which are cooked in the can, i've put them in the fridge as it says, but i can't see any use by date on the can. I've only got one hedgie so he only eats about 6-8 per day, how long do they last before they go bad?


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not used canned crickets, but I've used live in various ways. First--since I did not want the smell in my fridge, I put a dozen in the freezer, which killed them. You just have to remember to take them out to thaw before putting them out for a treat. Then, over time, becoming less squeamish, I put a towel in the tub, and let Bas "hunt for them" (a tip from this forum, from Azarios). Sometimes she was successful, but often needed help. It was quite entertaining seeing a cricket hop on her back, with her nose going crazy. Then, I changed that approach, thinking about soap residues in the tub, as the cricket would hide for cover under the towel. I now hand over a live cricket by hand, keeping my fingers away from her mouth, and washing them immediately after. The freezer approach is very convenient when purchasing a bunch, you don't need another storage container, and boy, they do smell when live! They are handy to have when the mealworm farm is in a slow state.


----------

